# Betta tank has hair algae



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I cant seem to get rid of the issue. Besides tearing down the tank and deep cleaning it chat can I do? I've tries looking it up on google and followed instructions but yeah I still have it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Add more fast growing plants,cut the lighting period back a little and look for some nerites?

I have it in my 29 gallon,still trying to adjust the light with the CO2.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok will do, I'll add more wisteria and hope for the best lol


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

LOLOLOLOL!! your picture's soooo funny. omnomnomnomnomnom


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Wait, you don't let it grow long and watch it sway back and forth in the current??


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah I love that picture of my snail. Unfortunately he died when I was treating my tank for the nematodes


----------

